# Meat farms in West GTA and further....



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

Anyone knows some good Meat farms (chicken, lamb, pork, beef....)in West GTA or Halton region?


----------



## OhGreatGuru (May 24, 2009)

Why, are you planning a PETA protest?


----------



## bayview (Nov 6, 2011)

gibor said:


> Anyone knows some good Meat farms (chicken, lamb, pork, beef....)in West GTA or Halton region?


Is this close enough:

https://www.berettafamilyfarms.com/index.php


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

Also, Rowe. They have several retail locations in Toronto and one in Guelph. They are also sold in some supermarkets.


http://www.rowefarms.ca/index.php


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

andrewf said:


> Also, Rowe. They have several retail locations in Toronto and one in Guelph. They are also sold in some supermarkets.
> 
> 
> http://www.rowefarms.ca/index.php


Looks interesting .... Andrew, did you buy something from them?

https://www.berettafamilyfarms.com/index.php - looks like it`s online online orders, I`d prefer retail store at the farm


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

I don't think most farms really want the general public on their premises. They may have separate retail locations.

I bought some Rowe farm steaks at Fortinos before. They were pretty good.


----------



## realist (Apr 8, 2011)

We have got pork from http://wheelbarrowfarm.com/ a few times. They deliver to the GTA. It's not cheaper than the grocery store, but probably cheaper than "high end" meat options.


----------

